# Dates for falklands task force medal have been extended..



## geoffakelly (Oct 20, 2004)

Medals Review final report - 

In short Sir John Holmes recommended 4 new awards or changes to criteria for existing awards:

South Atlantic
The qualifying period for the award of the South Atlantic Medal without the Rosette will be extended from 12 July to 21 October 1982 ..

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/ld201415/ldhansrd/text/140729-wms0001.htm#14072935000018


----------

